# المنتديات العامة > فيض القلم >  >  مُتَنَفًسْ نٓقَيْ ~| ward roza <3

## ward roza <3

سَآعَرفگم بِنَفْسِيْ ~| 

آحُبِ آن آمسگ قَلمآً ، آسَتهلگ ذآگ القًلمٍ ب 
آحَآسَيسٍ 

فَ هلْ عرَفتمونيَ ؟ 

آنآ ward roza<3

آعشَقْ 
آلَتعَبير المشآعريْ 

آعشِقْ الآقلآم المتنآثرهه ع تللگ الصفحآت المبعثرة <3
تآبعوني 
| 

مُتَنَفًشّ نَقِيّ ؛ ward roza <3

----------


## ward roza <3

نَرفَعُ آنظآرنآ ب رؤيةَ آبْدآعآتْ 
خآلقنآ •

نُحِلَقُ فٓي سمآء آلرَوحآنِيةْ لِ نَسْتَشْعِرَ جَمآلَ السمآوآت 


مُتَنَفًسْ نَقِيْ ؛ ward roza <3

----------

صرخة العطشان (02-22-2012)

----------


## ward roza <3

قَآلَ تَعَآلًىْ { إِنً آلْصَلآةَ 
گآنَتْ عَلىْ آلْمُؤمَنينَ گتآبآً مَوْقُوتآ } 

صَلآةْ ي آحبةَ المُتنفسُ 


مُتَنَفًسْ نَقٓيْ ؛ ward roza <3

----------


## ward roza <3

وَحْدَههُ آلخطًآ هُوَ مِنْ يَجعلنآ نَتَعَلمُ آلصوآبَ مِنْهَه

وَحْدَههُ آلخَطَآ هَوَ منِ يّجْعِلَنآ نگتسبٓ مَآلمَ نِعرفهَ 

وحَدَهه آلخطآ هَوَ مَن 
يَجعلنآ نوآجه آمثالهه 


| آفقِهوآ هذآ جيدآ| 

مُتَنَفًسْ نَقٍيْ 
؛ ward roza <3

----------


## ward roza <3

مًُؤلِمُ جدآ 

آن تَثُقْ فِيْ آشْخَآصْ لَيسِوآ مَحَلآً للثقَة 


تتتتتتتتتباً لَهَمْ 

مُتَنَفًسْ نَقِيْ ؛ ward roza <3

----------


## ward roza <3

آحِبهه هَلْ مِن معججَبين لِ مدونتي ، مَسموح لگم ب آلتعليقآت 

ورجآءً : 
لآاحلل من ينسب گتآبآتي له 

آعرف آن آحبة { آلنَآصرة} ليست فيهم تللك الصفآت 


دمتم 


مُتَنَفًسٰ نقْيْ ؛ ward roza <3

----------

